# White hair fashionable



## Victor

Is white hair fashionable on older women?  Long hair.  To me it looks very old ,unattractive disdainful. I assume it is dyed or a wig.  What is the purpose?  Even purple hair is prettier.  Your thoughts?


----------



## hollydolly

Victor said:


> Is white hair fashionable on older women?  Long hair.  To me it looks very old ,unattractive disdainful. I assume it is dyed or a wig.  What is the purpose?  Even purple hair is prettier.  Your thoughts?


It's been _grey_ hair that's been fashionable around these parts for the last few years...


----------



## Pepper

@hollydolly
Victor is talking about Old Women with Naturally White Hair.  Isn't he?


----------



## Nathan

My wife used to color her hair, but after 3 cancers, each of which involved chemotherapy, she leaves it naturally white/grey, as she does not want any chemicals on or in her body again.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> @hollydolly
> Victor is talking about Old Women with Naturally White Hair.  Isn't he?


he said dyed or a wig !!


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> he said dyed or a wig !!


I know and he also said "older woman" "long hair" "disdainful" 

eta--perhaps Victor can clarify


----------



## Keesha

Lol. Geez! Don’t hold back. Luckily I don’t care what you think but half my hair is silver. The other half is light auburn. It’s rare that I wear it down but sometimes I do. It’s butt length.

Grey hair is fashionable. Many women like to experiment with funky non hair colours and silver & white hair offers a perfect base to allow these colours to shine through.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> I know and he also said "older woman" "long hair" "disdainful"
> 
> eta--perhaps Victor can clarify


he asked if white hair is fashionable on older women ...I replied that I know that _grey_ hair has been fashionable.. !!


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Geezerette

Victor, I feel that most older women don’t give a hoot what guys like you think about their hair style, length or color. They do what they like, feels comfortable, clean, suits their lifestyle, personality, resources. With possibly a nod to what their spouse or significant other thinks.


----------



## Jules

Victor, what does your hair look like?


----------



## Keesha

Yeah. Let’s hear about your attractive head of hair, …… Victor!


----------



## Murrmurr

"Is white hair fashionable on older women?"

I don't know about fashion; sometime it just turns white.


----------



## Pecos

Nathan said:


> My wife used to color her hair, but after 3 cancers, each of which involved chemotherapy, she leaves it naturally white/grey, as she does not want any chemicals on or in her body again.


Mine does the same. She has not had any cancer, but she is cautious. I fully agree with her reasoning on this and I have gotten used to it. Among other things, it might be a bit silly for her to be parading around with me in tow, a white headed 78 year old man.
I rather like it.


----------



## terry123

I used to color my hair and did so for many years.  I like it grey now as I get asked if I color it grey.  Its nice not to pay a ton of money to color it besides the chemicals that are involved.  To each their own.


----------



## maybenot

I don't know about 'fashionable' but I think that a lot of women just can't be bothered with colouring their hair ( if they ever did ) I've been dyeing my hair since I was 16yr old, the only colour that looked horrific was black, as I'm quite pale ...made me look like a Goth, long before goth became a 'thing'
I've had people say to me 'When are going to let your hair be natural" ? I just say that this is natural for me ... why should I stop just because I'm old. ( nobody looks at me anyway, these days )
I think silver/grey hair looks lovely if it suits them

I just buy whatever brand's on special and do it myself ...


----------



## horseless carriage

There's one old lady that I know who will never go grey. 
Funky is not how she describes the colour, more, kick-ass red!


----------



## Aunt Bea

If you can't see beyond the color of my hair it's time for you to sling your hook!


----------



## peramangkelder

I have been going grey since I was 24 so that's ahem a lotta years ago (40+)
I have long grey hair now just like my avatar
The majority of us will go grey whether we like it or not....
So embrace it


----------



## Victor

I was referring to hair like Cher or singer Becky Hobbs.  Okay if you like shoulder length whiteness.  Long hair on ladies after a certain age looks strange to me. Especially white and gray. On men also.  Of course they don't care what me and most men think about that and clothes they wear either 
My hair is so so and I don't like it Salt and pepper thin and balding. I thought of a hairpiece. Expensive. Maybe it is worth it?


----------



## timoc

I tell everyone I dye my hair white seeing as how it's fashionable.


----------



## katlupe

I tried to let my hair go gray but hated it. I have colored it dark auburn since I was 13 and am just used to it. Most people I know think it is my natural color. I still do not have a lot of gray coming in yet but I want to keep it auburn so have to keep coloring it. I have always wore my hair in various lengths of all one length. I recently had my hairdresser thin it out and layer it a bit around the bottom. I like it this way at just above the shoulders. A new look for me and looks good. 

I think people have to go with what looks good on them and what they feel comfortable with. As we age, our hair changes, as does our ability to take care of it.


----------



## Murrmurr

Victor said:


> I was referring to hair like Cher or singer Becky Hobbs.  Okay if you like shoulder length whiteness.  Long hair on ladies after a certain age looks strange to me. Especially white and gray. On men also.  Of course they don't care what me and most men think about that and clothes they wear either
> My hair is so so and I don't like it Salt and pepper thin and balding. *I thought of a hairpiece. Expensive. Maybe it is worth it?*


I wouldn't recommend it, obviously.


----------



## Murrmurr

Grey-haired women who wear their hair long look nice if their hair is healthy. My sister started getting real thin patches so she cut hers real short. Covered up the thin spots and looks pretty cute on her. Her hair is salt n pepper, grey and brown.


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> I was referring to hair like Cher or singer Becky Hobbs.  Okay if you like shoulder length whiteness.  Long hair on ladies after a certain age looks strange to me. Especially white and gray. On men also.  Of course they don't care what me and most men think about that and clothes they wear either
> My hair is so so and I don't like it Salt and pepper thin and balding. I thought of a hairpiece. Expensive. Maybe it is worth it?


Well that explains everything. 


katlupe said:


> I think people have to go with what looks good on them and what they feel comfortable with. As we age, our hair changes, as does our ability to take care of it.


I completely agree. You wear your hair, your clothes, your entire look to please yourself and it changes as we age. If others don’t like it, ……. too bad!!!


----------



## Keesha

Murrmurr said:


> Grey-haired women who wear their hair long look nice if their hair is healthy. My sister started getting real thin patches so she cut hers real short. Covered up the thin spots and looks pretty cute on her. Her hair is salt n pepper, grey and brown.


My hairs healthy.lol


----------



## Murrmurr

Keesha said:


> My hairs healthy.lol




To me, this looks really nice.


----------



## Lara

Victor said:


> ...white hair...Long hair....To me it looks very old ,unattractive disdainful...I assume it is dyed or a wig. ...Even purple hair is prettier
> 
> 
> Victor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...shoulder length whiteness...Long hair on ladies after a certain age looks strange to me....Especially white and gray
Click to expand...

Thanks......


----------



## Aunt Marg

"Is white hair fashionable"?

IMO, not only is white hair fashionable, it's sexy, too!

Sexy, from the standpoint of looks, but sexy, too, from the standpoint that it tells that older people have lived, they have life experience behind them.


----------



## jujube

I covered the grey for several years and wore it in a straight bob, but after a bad dye job when I tried another color, I let the grey grow out and then cut it short. What a liberation that was!  I found out that I look much better with short black-and-silver hair and never went back.  The Spousal Equivalent has been after me for years to wear my hair longer and I told him that when he gets rid of the "18-hair comb-over", we'll discuss the length of *my* hair.  Needless to say, he still has the comb-over and my hair is still short....LOL.


----------



## Angelina

Doubt I ever stop coloring my hair, unless I get sick or unable to do so, I want to look good as I can and I want my husband to continue thinking I'm hot stuff! LOL

Just because a lady gets to a certain age it doesn't mean she should give up and stop taking care of herself, JMO.


----------



## Liberty

You know white hair became fashionable with the celebs...look at Helen Mirren and Jamie Lee Curtis and many others.
Look at a wig catalog...stars like Dolly Parton wear white wigs.  White hair looks gorgeous with the right "cut".


----------



## Lara

Angelina said:


> Doubt I ever stop coloring my hair, unless I get sick or unable to do so, I want to look good as I can and I want my husband to continue thinking I'm hot stuff! LOL
> 
> Just because a lady gets to a certain age it doesn't mean she should give up and stop taking care of herself, JMO.



Ladies with dyed hair look young and beautiful...but I think ladies who choose to age naturally are also beautiful.
Also, I don't think white or gray hair means we "stopped taking care of ourselves"


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> Ladies with dyed hair look young and beautiful...but I think ladies who choose to age naturally are also beautiful.
> Also, I don't think white or gray hair means we "stopped taking care of ourselves"


My husband said if he was playing the field at his age (he turns 60 this year), he'd be hot on the heels of a white-haired woman long before he'd look at a younger woman.

He says the draw for him in attraction (aside from looks), is that older women are (for the most part) more mature (I agree), have lived life and are not only comfortable in their skin, they're confident in their skin, they carry themselves well, are established (for the most part), and know what they want.

When I was younger, age 10 through to my mid teens, I served tea at our church throughout the year for special occasions, and looking back on it in retrospect, it was the white-haired ladies that always stole the show.

They were always dressed immaculately, carried themselves so womanly-like, were proper, polite, well-versed and mature, and there was a warmth about them that words can't describe, just something about them that was above and beyond, their white hair distinguishing them as well-lived.

Some of the greatest conversations I have experienced in my day are tied to white-haired women.


----------



## timoc

I've already got the white hair, now if I get it styled into a mohican cut, the ladies may notice me.


----------



## Aunt Marg

timoc said:


> I've already got the white hair, now if I get it styled into a mohican cut, the ladies may notice me.


You're noticed now, Timoc.


----------



## horseless carriage

Murrmurr said:


> View attachment 166281
> 
> To me, this looks really nice.



The reason being, it's not the hirsute appearance, although the style is certainly attractive. It's not the careful make-up, accentuating the eyes, nor is it the skilfully applied lipstick. It's the genuine smile, a smile that gives warmth and reassurance, through the eyes as well as the mouth, a smile like that melts hearts and shuts down argument. Only a lady can smile like that.


----------



## Keesha

Angelina said:


> Doubt I ever stop coloring my hair, unless I get sick or unable to do so, I want to look good as I can and I want my husband to continue thinking I'm hot stuff! LOL
> 
> Just because a lady gets to a certain age it doesn't mean she should give up and stop taking care of herself, JMO.


Ok wait it minute. The way you have phrased your opinion makes it sound like if you colour your hair, that means you are looking after yourself. Only women that colour their hair look hot?

So those who don’t colour their hair are letting themselves go?

I think you are making huge generalizations that just aren’t true. I’ve seen plenty of attractive people who don’t colour their hair, both male and female.


----------



## Lara

Aunt Marg said:


> ...it was the white-haired ladies that always stole the show.
> 
> They were always dressed immaculately, carried themselves so womanly-like, were proper, polite, well-versed and mature, and there was a warmth about them that words can't describe, just something about them that was above and beyond, their white hair distinguishing them as well-lived.
> 
> Some of the greatest conversations I have experienced in my day are tied to white-haired women.


You just described my late mother to a tee...classy lady she was...right to the end. After her passing, I found a book of her's in which she had penned, "My purpose in life is to be a good example". And she sure was. Btw, her hair was white as the driven snow.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Lara said:


> You just described my late mother to a tee...classy lady she was...right to the end. After her passing, I found a book of her's in which she had penned, "My purpose in life is to be a good example". And she sure was. Btw, her hair was pure white as the driven snow.


How lovely that is.

What a warm memory to hold.


----------



## horseless carriage

Keesha said:


> Ok wait it minute. The way you have phrased your opinion makes it sound like if you colour your hair, that means you are looking after yourself. Only women that colour their hair look hot?
> 
> So those who don’t colour their hair are letting themselves go?



Of course they are not, and you reasoning has sound argument. Models like this one seen here, have spent a life before the camera lens. The real beauty of this lady is the age scars as seen in her neck. I t doesn't seem to bother her, indeed, she has a haughty, "take me as I am," kind of appeal. Good for her.


----------



## Aunt Marg

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166284
> Of course they are not, and you reasoning has sound argument. Models like this one seen here, have spent a life before the camera lens. The real beauty of this lady is the age scars as seen in her neck. I t doesn't seem to bother her, indeed, she has a haughty, "take me as I am," kind of appeal. Good for her.


I agree.


----------



## Keesha

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 166284
> Of course they are not, and you reasoning has sound argument. Models like this one seen here, have spent a life before the camera lens. The real beauty of this lady is the age scars as seen in her neck. I t doesn't seem to bother her, indeed, she has a haughty, "take me as I am," kind of appeal. Good for her.


Absolutely.


----------



## horseless carriage

Ladies, Marg, Keesha, I concur with your assessment. For decades, centuries even, marketing has been a male orientated industry. And as far as the marketing men are concerned, youth is everything. Adolescent males, seeing all this youth derived advertising, are at an impressionable age, they really don't understand that they are being seduced into worshipping the woman as an object. A youthful, never to grow old, fantasy figure, despite the reality being the opposite.

Sadly, some of those, easily seduced young men, will grow up to become ad-men and thus perpetuate the youth is everything myth.


----------



## Jules

Angelina said:


> Just because a lady gets to a certain age it doesn't mean she should give up and stop taking care of herself, JMO.


And just because you’re not colouring your hair, it doesn’t mean you’re not looking after yourself.  JMO.

It took me a long time to give it up.  Then I looked around at all the dyed hair on older women and realized how artificial the look was.  Nobody was being kidded about my age or anyone else’s. 

Our hair loses its colour just like our skin does.  They should be appropriate with each other.  It doesn’t mean not dying, just accenting what suits you.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jules said:


> And just because you’re not colouring your hair, it doesn’t mean you’re not looking after yourself.  JMO.


How that comment resonated with me. When I go to work my body has had a good freshen up under the shower, my teeth have been brushed, my shoes polished and my clothes are all ironed, pressed and well presented. 

Why on earth that should intimidate some is beyond me. Never, ever, would I make a remark, even if you had a stale odour through lack of washing, your breath might strip paint and your appearance be slovenly, but if that's your choice, so be it. 

But it seems that some are intimidated by a scrubbed up appearance, so much so that they cannot just accept others cannot come to terms with a slob appearance. They don't like retaliation either: When an insult comes my way, it won't go without retort: "You stink if you want to, some of us have standards."


----------



## Serenity4321

My father's hair prematurely turned white ..in his 30s!  I inherited the gene..but only turned later in life. I have often thought of dyeing it but when I talk about it even my hairdresser says the color is so good don't touch it...so I don't.   
I keep it short and while some older women can get away with long hair IMO maybe some should not. As I type this I am thinking..I should not be critical because who cares...does it really matter??? 
So I will end with do what makes you happy and don't worry about what others think or say


----------



## Keesha

Deleted. Not worth it


----------



## horseless carriage

Keesha said:


> Deleted. Not worth it


Keesha, I love it. So many times I have clicked on the reply button, cannot assimilate my thoughts into a coherent structure that illustrates my response in words, in precisely the way that I want to describe my thoughts. The English language is one of the most versatile in the world, yet, like you, there are times that I am left speechless.


----------



## Keesha

horseless carriage said:


> Keesha, I love it. So many times I have clicked on the reply button, cannot assimilate my thoughts into a coherent structure that illustrates my response in words, in precisely the way that I want to describe my thoughts. The English language is one of the most versatile in the world, yet, like you, there are times that I am left speechless.


No. It’s that I realized I was defending something that didn’t need defending and I’m trying to not find moments to be offended.
It’s merely hair and what others think of other peoples hair is none of my business nor really something I care about.


----------



## Millyd

IMO there are far to many out there young or old who feel,the need to  look like people they see in magazines or on TV. 

Often the photos in magazines are photoshopped to make them look just the right shape and their shin look perfect ,hair perfect.


My way of life is live and let live , when I was growing up in the suburbs I’d hear women say of others who dressed younger / hair dyed as mutton dressed as lamb

I’m guilty of thinking ( but not saying ) that of some who have very noticeable hair
colours. I quite like a colour steak in some women / men but not all over green / blue


----------



## Victor

Why do so many ladies wear bright orange hair? So unnatural


----------



## JustBonee

Victor said:


> Why do so many ladies wear bright orange hair? So unnatural




It served  Lucille Ball well.


----------



## Keesha

Victor said:


> Why do so many ladies wear bright orange hair? So unnatural


More natural looking than a hairpiece


----------



## Lara

Victor said:


> Is white hair fashionable on older women?  Long hair.  To me it looks very old ,unattractive disdainful. I assume it is dyed or a wig.  What is the purpose?  Even purple hair is prettier.  Your thoughts?





Victor said:


> Why do so many ladies wear bright orange hair? So unnatural


So let me get this straight. You think white hair, like mine, is "unnattractive and disdainful". You think "purple hair is prettier". And you think bright orange is "so unnatural"....as if purple isn't.

You're from the Midwest where you say "so many ladies have bright orange hair? What's going on over there in the Midwest?? 

Then members post over 50 thoughts...and then you want "our thoughts"?

Well, okay, carry on.


----------



## Victor

Lara. On you white hair looks nice. Where I live anything goes with hair styles on women. Very diverse.


----------



## Millyd

I don’t dye my hair never have , it’s quite silvery on the top and darker on the sides .

I heard someone make a comment about a women in the pub last week  while I was at the pub luncheon with friends .

She had what was referred to as peroxide blond long hair ( not my words)  at a guess would be
in her 60’s was referred to as the hooker .  ( not by my friends )

I wondered why a lady that age would have hair that noticeable , I didn’t pass judgment one way or another , if she wanted to be noticed by men she was


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I love to see beautifully coifed white hair on older women. I especially love to see it on brown skinned women with pretty skin. I couldn't wait for mine to turn white but it's kind of moot since as a Muslim woman, I cover my hair when in public. I do agree that shorter hair or a bob looks better. This is an internet photo...love the look.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love to see beautifully coifed white hair on older women. I especially love to see it on brown skinned women with pretty skin. I couldn't wait for mine to turn white but it's kind of moot since as a Muslim woman, I cover my hair when in public. I do agree that shorter hair or a bob looks better. View attachment 166553This is an internet photo...love the look.


That lady is flat out georgeous.


----------



## Pepper

Pecos said:


> That lady is flat out georgeous.


Down Boy!!!!!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> That lady is flat out georgeous.


Yes she IS Pecos!


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> It's been _grey_ hair that's been fashionable around these parts for the last few years...


Is she an "older" woman??


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I had a friend who used to say he loved to see the little ole ladies with blue hair. Anybody remember when it was a thing for put blue rinse in gray hair?


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I had a friend who used to say he loved to see the little ole ladies with blue hair. Anybody remember when it was a thing for put blue rinse in gray hair?


My Grandfather outlived two wives before he married my favorite, Evie. She was a beautiful woman in her late 80’s who could work that blue hair to her advantage. I used to take the bus from the Navy base on Treasure Island up to Santa Rosa and visit her long after my grandfather had passed. One evening while we were drinking Ovaltine and watching Ed Sullivan, she looked over at me and said “your grandfather was a great lover.”

I was 18, and at a complete loss of words. What a beautiful lady! @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Ruthanne

I rather like white hair and think it is very pretty.  I would like to have white hair but my normal hair color now is a very dingy brownish blondish grayish.  Yuck.


----------



## horseless carriage

Bonnie said:


> It served  Lucille Ball well.




People are just now realising that Home Alone actress Catherine O'Hara is in Schitt's Creek.
And anyone who would dare to tell her to change her hair colour might find themselves,
up Schitt's Creek..............without a paddle.


----------



## timoc

A neighbour of mine had what we call salt and pepper hair, that is dark hair with grey running through it.
Anyway, some months ago, he went totally white overnight, he must have tried climbing over my electrified fence.


----------



## Mr. Ed

White is hair is beautiful


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I rather like white hair and think it is very pretty.  I would like to have white hair but my normal hair color now is a very dingy brownish blondish grayish.  Yuck.


To paraphrase an old song,
"Don't go changing to try to please us, we love you just the way you are."


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> To paraphrase an old song,
> "Don't go changing to try to please us, we love you just the way you are."


I have been thinking of letting my hair grow out and just letting it be as it is.  Maybe it won't be as bad as I think.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> I have been thinking of letting my hair grow out and just letting it be as it is.  Maybe it won't be as bad as I think.


Once you start growing it out, maybe you can add highlights or lowlights afterwards. That way only part of your hair is coloured.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I have been thinking of letting my hair grow out and just letting it be as it is.  Maybe it won't be as bad as I think.


My wife and I are rather happy with hers. That said, one of her best friends decided to go completely natural at the same time and went back to coloring hers after a few months.
But, this is a decision that can be quickly reversed if you change your mind.


----------



## Ruthanne

Keesha said:


> Once you start growing it out, maybe you can add highlights or lowlights afterwards. That way only part of your hair is coloured.


Well, the purpose of me growing out is to not have to get any kind of coloring anymore but thanks for that idea.


----------



## Keesha

Ruthanne said:


> Well, the purpose of me growing out is to not have to get any kind of coloring anymore but thanks for that idea.


Sure. The reason I suggested it is because some people find they need to grow in their natural hair in stages to get used to not colouring.


----------



## Don M.

My hair started turning gray when I was in my late 30's/early 40's.  By the time I reached 50 it was pretty much all gray.  The stuff grows like weeds, and if I didn't go to the barber for 2 or 3 months, I could probably put it into a "pony tail".


----------



## Lethe200

One of my co-workers was Hawaiian-Portuguese. So she had beautiful golden skin, and her hair had gone completely white by the time she was 30. 

I don't mean grey. I mean WHITE. 

It was incredibly striking, and absolutely gorgeous! Even strangers would remark to her how beautiful her hair was.

I was sooooo envious. My hair is slowly going grey, and it's BORING looking. Sigh.


----------



## dobielvr

My hair will start to grey where my part in the middle is first, along w/the area by my ears....my sideburns.  And other places I know I can't see in the back according to the girl who cuts my hair.  If, I wait too long to color it, the grey hair becomes kinda frizzy ...not smooth at all.

But, I've considered maybe just letting it go grey when I turn 70...3 more yrs.
Idk though, I'll have to see how old I really feel by then???


----------



## Aunt Marg

dobielvr said:


> My hair will start to grey where my part in the middle is first, along w/the area by my ears....my sideburns.  And other places I know I can't see in the back according to the girl who cuts my hair.  If, I wait too long to color it, the grey hair becomes kinda frizzy ...not smooth at all.
> 
> But, I've considered maybe just letting it go grey when I turn 70...3 more yrs.
> Idk though, I'll have to see how old I really feel by then???


So long as you don't add a grey mustache to those sideburns, you should be alright, Dobs! LOL!


----------



## dobielvr

Aunt Marg said:


> So long as you don't add a grey mustache to those sideburns, you should be alright, Dobs! LOL!


Ha ha..my mustache is still brown, thank goodness.


----------



## Devi

My hair is still mostly brown but is graying. It was getting kind of frizzy, but using Dr. Mercola hair conditioner took care of that.


----------



## horseless carriage

Silver/grey hair is inevitable but it doesn't mean that it can't be attractive.


----------



## Pecos

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 249036
> Silver/grey hair is inevitable but it doesn't mean that it can't be attractive.


She is beautiful.


----------



## Wren

Personally I do not think grey hair or long hair on older women is a good look,  but have to say this lady shows effortless class and style, she looks lovely


----------



## JustBonee

The only color  I like my hair these  days  is Platinum   ....

love this ...


----------



## Muskrat

I must say that when i quit dyeing my hair men NOTICED my hair. I have had more men comment that they loved it than I ever did when it was dyed. Turning heads is about confidence….if that was what you were trying to accomplish.


----------



## hearlady

Same here. I'm not turning heads but I get a lot of compliments that I think are more about bravery than beauty. Ill take that anyday.


----------



## C50

I think some older women easily pull off the grey/white hair, long or short.  In my opinion their hair type makes the biggest difference, sleek and silky looks good at any length.

True story...my sister, age 66, has always wore her hair long and parted in the middle, her hair is white or pratially colored, long and frizzy, not a good look in my opinion.  Do to cancer treatments she recently shaved her head, I swear she looks twenty years younger, and honestly made her look healthier.   I told her I thought bald was a good look for her, but obviously I couldn't gush about it to much, I didn't want to upset her.


----------



## Alligatorob

Victor said:


> Is white hair fashionable on older women?


Don't know about fashionable, but I like it.  Certainly better than obviously dyed to cover it up.

Mine's pretty much gray...


----------



## NorthernLight

It really depends. I had an attractive friend, age 60, with beautiful, thick white hair down to her waist.

My hair is still mostly dark. But it was always troublesome. Now it's fine and thinning, and breaks easily. Trying to make it look nice is a lost cause. I grow it to shoulder length for one reason only: so I can pull it all back into a ponytail or roll.


----------



## BC Flash

The darker the original colour, the whiter the hair - old wives tale?

I had jet black hair (Asian) now it is COMPETELY WHITE!!    I refuse to dye my hair as the dye enter your system (Mom told me about the "black" ring in the toilet bowls of old ladies!!)


----------



## Gary O'

I like whatever natural colored hair a woman has
My lady has silver white hair....love it

Mine?
Didn't realize it had gone so white until she showed me this pic she took a summer or two ago



quite the transformation


----------



## Lewkat

My hair went from butterscotch blonde to white.  After a certain age, I wore it short as my hair dresser advised me to do.


----------



## Lee

With the absolutely lousy haircut I got the other day I could care less about the colour. What I do care about is getting my regular stylist back and maybe she can fix it. Miracles do happen. Maybe a pixie cut, I see a lot of that on silver grey hair.


----------



## Pepper

BC Flash said:


> The darker the original colour, the whiter the hair - old wives tale?
> 
> I had jet black hair (Asian) now it is COMPETELY WHITE!!    I refuse to dye my hair as the dye enter your system (Mom told me about the "black" ring in the toilet bowls of old ladies!!)


Nope, I was blonde, now it's white, never grey.


----------



## Jaiden

I colored my hair for years, but after a lot of input from my opinionated 8 year old granddaughter , I let it go natural - which is pure white.  When I moved to Florida, I went to the best stylist I could find and got a new short style, which was a radical change.  I feel like I get more compliments on my white hair than I ever did on my boring Clairol brown.  I don't know anything about fashion, everyone  should do what makes them look and feel good.


----------



## StarSong

For years I'd wanted to stop the every-three-week chore of dyeing my hair (alternating at home and at the salon).  Then came March 2020 when in-person socialization and salon services stopped dead.  With encouragement from some friends and my husband I grabbed the opportunity to grow it out.  Not nearly as awful as I'd expected... by summertime most of the previously applied color had faded so much that there wasn't that feared line of demarcation between dyed and natural color.  

It's sooo freeing to no longer be a slave to root touch ups. My hair is now grey and white with golden highlights that I have interspersed every six months or so.

I'm extremely happy with my decision.  My only regret is that I didn't do it a decade earlier.  If I'd known how short the grow-out pain period was going to be, I'd have taken the plunge a lot sooner.


----------



## Michael Z

I think the grey mixed with brown hair on my wife looks great. But she insists on coloring it. 

And on younger men and women, grey hair can look quite distinguished and and even an upgrade in my opinion.


----------

